# sea me, blue brown, contrast & shroom



## Alexa (May 4, 2006)

Flash, Artificial light






Flash, Natural light





First lip color..










Second.










MAC Plum Foolery blush
MAC Silver Dusk Iridescent Loose Powder

MAC Bare Canvas Paint (base)
MAC Sea Me Shadestick (base)
MAC Blue Brown pigment (over Sea Me)
MAC Contrast e/s (crease)
MAC Freshwater e/s (upper and lower liner)
MAC Shroom e/s (browbone)

CoverGirl Last Exact mascara

First lips: 
MAC Mahogany l/l
MAC Dubonnet l/s
MAC Oh Baby & Spring Bean l/g

Second lips:
MAC Moistly Lip Gelee


----------



## Neptune870 (May 4, 2006)

wow i love the eyes!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 4, 2006)

WoW O.O


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 4, 2006)

Beautiful!  I LOVE your  necklace too!


----------



## fairytale22 (May 5, 2006)

Blue brown is so hard for me to pull off. Looks great on you!


----------



## lovelyrose (May 5, 2006)

Lovely look! I love your necklace!


----------



## Pushpa (May 5, 2006)

hubba hubba


----------



## tabgirl (May 5, 2006)

You are always perfection, so nice to *see* you!


----------



## JunkaLunk (May 5, 2006)

oh woooow. THIS IS GORGEOUS. tutorial pleasse? hahaha


----------



## lindsay (May 5, 2006)

definitely one of the best FOTD's of yours!! i love them all, but this one is just gorgeous!


----------



## Wattage (May 5, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## veilchen (May 5, 2006)

You look amazing,and so elegant!!


----------



## Colorqueen (May 5, 2006)

beautiful combination on you


----------



## Henna (May 5, 2006)

Beautiful eyes...just lovely! What a great talent you have!


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 5, 2006)

Always Fabulous Girlie. I Love The Second Lip Color With Your Hair Out!


----------



## kimmy (May 5, 2006)

i think that's the first time i've seen your hair down, and it looks beautiful that way! i love this look on you, you have such amazing talent!


----------



## mellz (May 5, 2006)

absolutely gorg! You're definitely one of my faves


----------



## mcorreia (May 5, 2006)

your eye m/u it's amazing; but then again, having eyes to die for it's a good start...


----------



## Navessa (May 5, 2006)

oooh - me likey!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 5, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## KawaiMakani (May 5, 2006)

I love this look on you...I think it may possibly be my favorite.  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Catherine^ (May 6, 2006)

I think this is BEAUTIFUL. I'd love to see a tute on this too if you ever get the time and/or inclination!


----------



## Azzura (May 6, 2006)

Wow!!! that is so gorgeous. I was debating blue-brown for so long but it looks so great on you. I'd also love to see a tutorial. Great look. Your so pretty


----------



## funKyVibeS* (May 6, 2006)

wow...thats wicked


----------



## Delphi373 (May 6, 2006)

Gorgeous!!  And I 2nd the hair-down...has it always been cut like that?  Looks awesome!


----------



## Alexa (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Delphi373* 
_Gorgeous!!  And I 2nd the hair-down...has it always been cut like that?  Looks awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks! it's been cut this way for a while. i just usually wear it up since i get hot easily lol


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (May 7, 2006)

owowow i love them colors on u hot


----------



## Nikki0211 (May 7, 2006)

So gorgeous! I really, really like the second lips with this look.


----------



## faerie_bel (May 7, 2006)

the colour combination is fantastic


----------



## BombshellVixen (May 7, 2006)

This is really cute, I've never seen the Blue Brown Pigment used before and now that I have I got to have it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xnicole (May 7, 2006)

You are absolutely gorgeous, my dear. You're make up is fantastic.


----------



## kimb (May 8, 2006)

ooohh i loveeee these looks


----------



## Luxurious (May 8, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## runway (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 
_Blue brown is so hard for me to pull off. Looks great on you!_

 
i cannot for the life of my pull this off either. but i should give it another go i suppose!


----------



## pinkarcade (May 20, 2006)

That is stunning! I would have never thought of that combination!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 20, 2006)

holy macaroni. i  l o v e  it!


----------



## missmarkers (May 20, 2006)

this is so pretty, it makes me want blue brown pigment!


----------



## smiles4c (May 20, 2006)

ooh wow, that's gorgeous! you always look so hot


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (May 21, 2006)

Very pretty! You look really gorgeous.


----------



## KJam (May 21, 2006)

That is absolute perfection!


----------



## fairymush (May 21, 2006)

I love it


----------



## kradge79 (May 21, 2006)

This is a great look! I love the eyes and its a great way to use Blue Brown.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## janelle811 (May 21, 2006)

wow, your eyes are so pretty! beautiful look


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 21, 2006)

WOOOOOOW!!!! this is smokin!  the colors look awsome HOT HOT HOT


----------



## mcorreia (May 21, 2006)

love the way e/s shades compliment eye color. Envy your flawless skin


----------



## hazelinsight (May 21, 2006)

OOOH alexa this is such a good color combo on you! Nice job!


----------



## drenewt (Jun 2, 2008)

OOOHHHH. I love this eye look. I've got to try it! Nice job.


----------



## nunu (Jun 2, 2008)

very pretty!!


----------



## concertina (Jun 2, 2008)

I love it! *Such* a good use of blue brown!


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## ratmist (Jun 2, 2008)

Best use of blue-brown I've seen yet.  Pleeeeeeeease do a tutorial of this!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 2, 2008)

How did I miss this? The look is gorgeous!


----------



## nikki (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous eyes!!!!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 2, 2008)

So gorgeous!!  I love Blue Brown, but it just makes me looks like I got punched LOL.  But it and Freshwater just makes your eyes pop!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 3, 2008)

Blue Brown is too fun!!  Great looks!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 3, 2008)

You are so Gorgeous


----------



## nico (Jun 3, 2008)

You're so talented.I'd love to see you doing tutorials


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 3, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 4, 2008)

I really like this!


----------

